
Zero Carbon Manifesto - ertucetin
http://carbonmanifesto.org
======
titojankowski
I've heard good things about pledges in terms of driving behavior change, but
haven't seen any data myself. What might be the goal of this project?

Missed opportunity - they're not capturing email addresses of the 138
signatures so far.

